# For a good laugh



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was browsing on line about gsd, and found some to be quit funny. Feel free to share... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

I love those! I don't have time to hunt the picture to post (maybe later), but my all time favorite GSD pic is one with 4 dogs at the door that says "You want to date a girl in this house? We have a few questions first!" Haaahaaa We have two daughters.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hehe


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Those are great


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

This is my old time favorite. I want this on my car. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Tratkins said:


> I love those! I don't have time to hunt the picture to post (maybe later), but my all time favorite GSD pic is one with 4 dogs at the door that says "You want to date a girl in this house? We have a few questions first!" Haaahaaa We have two daughters.



hahah thats funny.they should have one that says "what ever you do to my daughters, my gsd will do to you"


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

This is my dog for sure. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Invisible bike 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alice13 said:


> Haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha..... That's funny. I love the first one the most. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Trouble

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Love these.. I want this one for my back yard..


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> This is my old time favorite. I want this on my car.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have this on my back door


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I want some of these


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This definitely brightened my afternoon.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I really like the one that says I have Issues. It leaves such a broad spectrum for interpretation. Gunther has a lot of issues. Nobody needs to know whether aggression is actually one of them or not lmao


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> I really like the one that says I have Issues. It leaves such a broad spectrum for interpretation. Gunther has a lot of issues. Nobody needs to know whether aggression is actually one of them or not lmao


Haha the nut one cracked me up. But they are all good. They are so dead on about our gsds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> This definitely brightened my afternoon.


=) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

So true =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

I had a good laugh at these, they're all great


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

=)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> This is my dog for sure.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This just cracks me up....the things sib does to get away from going to the groomer...this could be one of them....


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG This is SO Gunther!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> OMG This is SO Gunther!


Hahaha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jazzzz pawwwz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

The rules.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ellimaybel said:


> OMG This is SO Gunther!


I made the "what are your intentions" one! Actually, I have made tons of them for the German Shepherd Dog Community on Facebook. It is pretty crazy seeing the memes I've personally made go viral and get posted everywhere. Haha.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wild Wolf said:


> I made the "what are your intentions" one! Actually, I have made tons of them for the German Shepherd Dog Community on Facebook. It is pretty crazy seeing the memes I've personally made go viral and get posted everywhere. Haha.


Well thanks for doing so. They are funny. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

That's a lot of gsd. If I was that cat I would pee my self haha. That poor cat rather walk threw water then by them . Haha unless the cat did pee it's self and that's not water 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

SoCal Rebell said:


> The rules.


Hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I would be vacuuming 3x a day if I had a long hair haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

All ears. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

=)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

=)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

=) cat attack


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Love all these funny pics Thanks for sharing. Got a good laugh from them all!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

c


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Loneforce said:


> c


Hahaha


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

=)))


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Silly


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

=) ....


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an entire file in my pictures titled "dog memes." I love these all.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

More


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

It makes me put a comment on every pic I add. <~~~~


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

=) ...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Haha*

Here are mine


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*More*

Here is another one


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Gsd*

My favorite


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> My favorite


Haha thanks for sharing =)


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

these were cute, and I needed a laugh..now we need some done with white GSD's, come on all you meme creators, don't discriminate!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

White gsd. This is all I could fine so far. =( pretty sad, they are beautiful.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm running out of gsd, maybe I'll just throw other animals in the mix. =)


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Omg*



Diesel7602 said:


> I'm running out of gsd, maybe I'll just throw other animals in the mix. =)


I love the thank god I thought I lost you for 5 seconds, I know a lot of dog owners can relate to that haha! My dog and I had a dysfunction ally close and co dependent relationship where he would follow me everywhere and I know I'm not the only one ! And then I would get annoyed he would follow me but if he wasn't with me I'd be like "sailor! Where are you!? And why aren't you with me!?"


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

These are all great!!! Made me smile!!! But of course, my boys could always make me smile!! As indicated by a lot of the pics, if you do get mad at em, it's not for long!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I love the thank god I thought I lost you for 5 seconds, I know a lot of dog owners can relate to that haha! My dog and I had a dysfunction ally close and co dependent relationship where he would follow me everywhere and I know I'm not the only one ! And then I would get annoyed he would follow me but if he wasn't with me I'd be like "sailor! Where are you!? And why aren't you with me!?"


Haha. My boy is the same way. He has to follow me every where. Even to the bathroom room. He has some supper sonic hearing because if he is sleeping and I need to go up stair or to the bathroom, I try to sneak out of the room. He catches me every time lol.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Love it


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*A smile and a laugh with pride*

P40B/C with GSD pilot. My favorite airplane. My favorite dog.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


>


I saw this one captioned, "Police Academy Final Exam".


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

brightspot said:


> I saw this one captioned, "Police Academy Final Exam".


Haha that makes that pic funny again. =)


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Scary


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dog farts


----------

